# Air water filter + Oiler issue question. Oil in the water filter?



## IdahoAir (7 mo ago)

I got a setup recently that someone did not use much anymore. It looks correct for the flow of air. Air follows arrow direction on the top of them. Max PSI 175 on both and compressor is 160. The air filter/moisture trap is #1 (left-hand side)(inlet) and the oiler is #2 (Right-hand side)(outlet)

They said that oil always seemed to creep back into the first filter, you can see it collecting in the air filter #1 stage.

Curious if this is something that can be fixed. I would assume oil in the first stage filter kills its ability to trap moisture.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

IdahoAir said:


> Curious if this is something that can be fixed.


Based on my experience, there should be a check valve between the filter and the oiler.








Control Devices-M2525-1WA Brass Ball Check Valve, 1/4" NPT Male: Industrial Check Valves: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


Control Devices-M2525-1WA Brass Ball Check Valve, 1/4" NPT Male: Industrial Check Valves: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

IdahoAir,

An oil lubricated air compressor always does let small amounts of oil from the rings and cylinder walls into the compressed air, you usually see it as milky yellow water draining the bottom of the tank. this is what causes "fish eyes" when painting with a spray gun. Running the compressor hard for an hour or so separates more water from the outside air into the compressed air. How often do you drain the bottom of the tank?

Stephen



IdahoAir said:


> I got a setup recently that someone did not use much anymore. It looks correct for the flow of air. Air follows arrow direction on the top of them. Max PSI 175 on both and compressor is 160. The air filter/moisture trap is #1 (left-hand side)(inlet) and the oiler is #2 (Right-hand side)(outlet)
> 
> They said that oil always seemed to creep back into the first filter, you can see it collecting in the air filter #1 stage.
> 
> ...


----------

